# Garcon Point



## L4570 (Oct 19, 2010)

Has any one out there fished the Garcon Point bridge lately. I used to do really well out there in the spring and summer catching big trout and flatfish but now it seems like a ghost town out there. I have been twice and caught a couple small trout on the flats. I wonder what happened out there?? I also didn't see many boats at all. There were a couple anchored in th middle of the bridge but no one on the flats.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Im pretty new to the area but everyone i talked to has told me to fish garcon bridge i have about 5 times but have never had any luck they wear its a great spot but i have not had much success if you ever need any one to fish let me know id really like to go with someone that has some experience 
thanks


----------



## L4570 (Oct 19, 2010)

I used to do really good on the South end of the bridge starting in about 2' of water and following the bridge to about 7'. That's actually quite a long way out there. After Katrina something happened and I haven't did anything there since. You will always manage to come up with something but it isn't what it used to be for me. I am sire there are folks who live out there that can still put someone on the fish as I am sure they didn't just disappear. I have heard of some people doing pretty good at the I10 bridge in the spring but I haven't tried it. You used to see a couple of the local guides out there but the last time I was there I had the whole bridge to myself. That should of told me something right there. I think they still do pretty good in the middle of the channel anchored up in deep water on live bait but that's not my thing.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

The bridge will get much better later in the spring and into summer.


----------

